# I just had my E39 M5 professionally photographed **Lots of great pics**



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful pix! love the M5!


----------



## AustinLonghorn (Jul 26, 2007)

Man, nice pics!


----------



## Court M3 (Dec 26, 2005)

beautiful pics


----------



## rdkind62 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sweet. Both the pics and the car.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Those pics are so hot i'm going to have trouble concentrating on work now. Thanks...


----------



## ANILE8 (May 17, 2008)

Link no longer working......


----------



## greer (Oct 11, 2003)

ANILE8 said:


> Link no longer working......


Here is the link one more time:

http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/e3...fessionally-photographed-lots-great-pics.html


----------



## ANILE8 (May 17, 2008)

greer said:


> Here is the link one more time:
> 
> http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/e3...fessionally-photographed-lots-great-pics.html


Well I must be dense or something but that forum link is not showing me any pictures of your vehicle in my browser.

Shouldn't they be in your first post?

You make it hard for anyone to see them.


----------



## EddieNYC (May 11, 2007)

The first post on the link just has a . <-period in it - where the pictures should be...


----------



## taylormiles (Dec 24, 2008)

vull said:


> holy mother of crap! :yikes:
> what kind of camera and lens was that?
> nice clean car as well


Scott uses a Nikon D700 if I'm not mistaken. Lenses probably vary greatly, most pros have a large stable.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

wow beautiful pix!


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

very nice pictures!

car is not too bad either..


----------



## E36Guy (Jun 17, 2005)

wow.. awesome shots. Sick car.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah awesome!


----------

